# The EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x Has Arrived!



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 31, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/the-ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x-has-arrived-at-canon-rumors/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/the-ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x-has-arrived-at-canon-rumors/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Retail Version!</strong>
I was sitting around staring at the ceiling today, then the doorbell rang, and behold, the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x had arrived. A great sadness poured over my wife’s face, as she realized I would be gone all weekend.</p>
<p>It’s good to know that it’s actually real and shipping to retailers, it looks like it’s going to be a fun weekend!</p>
<p>I’m also planning to head back to Kenya in June if everything lines up, as it will be the perfect place to put this lens through its paces.</p>
<div id="attachment_13640" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/photo.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-13640" alt="Canon EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/photo-575x431.jpg" width="575" height="431" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## facedodge (May 31, 2013)

Less iPhone 5 photos of the lens and more photos from the lens! What a tease.


----------



## CANONisOK (May 31, 2013)

Stage 1) In awe. 

Stage 2) Lens envy! 

Stage 3) Congrats - Have fun! ;D

Stage 4) Impatiently waiting for sample pics. ???


----------



## Click (May 31, 2013)

Congrats and have fun with this big white.


----------



## vmk (May 31, 2013)

Congratulations you won ;D
waiting for the sample pics


----------



## Camerajah (May 31, 2013)

thats so cool-congrats man,being faas I noticed you seems to have gotten memory for your imac


----------



## lopicma (May 31, 2013)

I expect this lens to perform flawlessly, and look forward to the images you may post from it.


----------



## sanj (May 31, 2013)

Congratulations.

Question: Why is your keyboard with a cord?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 31, 2013)

sanj said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Question: Why is your keyboard with a cord?



Number pad and I don't need to take my keyboard away from the desk. Batteries are annoying.... lots of reasons really.


----------



## cervantes (May 31, 2013)

I'm so glad that CR website on CR guys PC MAC looks equally old fashioned than on mine my PC. 

WHY YOU NO MAKE 1920P WEBSITE??? 

Have fun with the lens btw!


----------



## hammar (May 31, 2013)

It looks smaller than I imagined it, is that the 21" or 27"?


----------



## Zv (May 31, 2013)

That's worth answering the door for, eh? 

I think you might be gone longer than a weekend. At what point should we send a search party?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 31, 2013)

Trying...NOT...to....be...jealous....

Forget it. I am. ;D

Looking forward to some images. I too agree that it looks a bit smaller here than what I expected, although I'm sure adding the hood will probably change that tune.


----------



## AlanF (May 31, 2013)

"The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys." Doris Rowland


----------



## zim (May 31, 2013)

yummy!!!

That leaver that flicks from 1x to 1.4x, how weather sealed is it you reckon?


----------



## procentje20 (May 31, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations.
> ...



And not to mention the usb ports for card readers 

On topic: can you see any physical differences with the prototype you tested a few months back?


----------



## Kernuak (May 31, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> Stage 1) In awe.
> 
> Stage 2) Lens envy!
> 
> ...


Stage 5) Win the lottery (I suppose I ought to enter first ).


----------



## JonAustin (May 31, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> A great sadness poured over my wife’s face, as she realized I would be gone all weekend.



Odd ... my wife usually smiles when she knows I'm going to be gone for awhile ...

She _would_ have a sad look on her face, however, if I bought one of these monsters, and she found out how much it costs!

(Back on topic) That lens looks plenty freakin' big to me!


----------



## RGF (May 31, 2013)

Waiting for mine to arrive - hopefully early June


----------



## Lee Jay (Jun 1, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> I was sitting around staring at the ceiling today, then the doorbell rang, and behold, the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x had arrived. A great sadness poured over my wife’s face, as she realized I would be gone all weekend.



Oh...I thought you were going to say, "...as she realized our checkbook was lower by enough to go on a three week multi-island trip to Hawaii."


----------



## archiea (Jun 1, 2013)

I hate you canon rumors! 

With every review of this lens, I want it more... 

I hate you canon rumors!


----------



## sanj (Jun 1, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations.
> ...



Ah! Logical.


----------



## sanj (Jun 1, 2013)

hammar said:


> It looks smaller than I imagined it, is that the 21" or 27"?



I want to know too.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jun 1, 2013)

Lens Porn.

That sure is pretty lookin'....


----------



## Snook (Jun 1, 2013)

sanj said:


> hammar said:
> 
> 
> > It looks smaller than I imagined it, is that the 21" or 27"?
> ...



Comparing it to the size of the keyboard, I am pretty sure it is the 21"


----------



## archiea (Jun 1, 2013)

Should we treat this as CR1,2,3 or 4? ;D


----------



## rihi36 (Jun 1, 2013)

wow... and also the 2 x 8gb modules for the mb late 2011 ;D


----------



## RGF (Jun 1, 2013)

archiea said:


> Should we treat this as CR1,2,3 or 4? ;D



Perhaps as CR -1 (so jealous) or CR infinity


----------



## garyknrd (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't believe one word of it? I haven't seen a cat or brick wall pic yet. Very suspicious.


----------



## theobdt (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats! Enjoy it and post some pictures!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 6, 2013)

*200-400 matches 400 2.8 II on resolutions tests*

Wow, on LR they got the 200-400 at 400 f/4 to have essentially the same imatest results, center, average and corner as the 400 2.8 II has at f/2.8!!


----------

